# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  نوكيا 808 اول هاتف كاميرا بدقة 41 ميغابكسيل

## gsm4maroc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    
كشفت نوكيا عن هاتفها الجديد 808  PureView الذي يحمل كاميرا بدقة عالية جداً تصل إلى 41 ميغابيكسل مع عدسة  من نوع Carl Zeiss.
 وتقول الشركة  بأن الكاميرا الجديدة تستطيع عمل الزووم مع المحافظة على نفس وضوح ونقاء  الصورة بالإضافة إلى تمتعها بأداء متفوق في ظروف الإضاءة المنخفضة.
 بالإضافة إلى  ذلك يستطيع الهاتف تسجيل الفيديو عالي التحديد بدقة 1080p مع 4 درجات زووم  حقيقي ومع إمكانية تسجيل الصوت الغني بنوعية عالية جداً.
 يوفر Nokia 808 PureView أيضاً سماعات بتقنية “دولبي” الصوتية توفر الصوت المحيطي من نوع 5.1.
 بالنسبة  لبقية المواصفات يوفر الهاتف معالجاً أحادي النواة بتردد 1.3 غيغاهرتز، مع  512 ميغابايت من ذاكر “رام” و شاشة بقياس 4 إنش من نوع AMOLED ويعمل بنظام  Symbian Belle.   فيديوهات لها 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  فيديوهات منها  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## GSM-AYA

مشكور اخي

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي الموضوع الجميل

----------


## service

يا له من هاتف جميييييل
ويا له من متابعة جميييييلة
ونورت منتدانا الرائع والجميييييل
مع تحيات

----------

